

IT firms lose billions after NSA scandal - cryptoz
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/it-firms-lose-billions-after-nsa-scandal-exposed-by-whistleblower-edward-snowden-9028599.html?

======
a3n
Some people say it's misguided to pull your data out of the US, because it's
within US law to spy on foreign communications; there's supposedly some irony
in that you make it more likely to expose your data outside the US.

But as we've seen, the NSA does not distinguish between US and non-US
communication; they spy on everyone, everywhere, with the exact same
technologies and practices.

In addition to traditional espionage within and without the US, the NSA
legally compels US companies to hand over data; they don't have to go to any
extraordinary lengths to get data, just compel it.

So you should at least make them work for it, and take your data outside the
US. Added benefit, there is at least a theoretical chance of improving
technology, practices and law outside the US to the point that _mass_
surveillance is no longer economical. But it will always be legal for the NSA
to compel data from US companies.

